# iMac G5 (A1076)



## Miguel Angel (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi guys,
I have installed freebsd 12 in old imac (A1076 model). All OK but display no detect.
The driver is a scfb. Slim environment appears with antique colours. If put startx in console appears  ..."scfb pallette =0".......repeat...repeat...whitout file monitor0-freq.conf.Whit the file monitor0-freq.conf the consola say me :"(EE No screens found EE).
If I put in console xrandr appears "Can't open display".
In /use/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/. monitor0-freq.conf .If this file is delete ,the system appears with slim environment poor color and if I put it  not appears slim.
The pointer of the mouse appears on screen in console mode.
Any solution to this problem?????


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm not familiar with all the Apple models but does this one have an NVidia card? You cannot use x11/nvidia-driver as it's only for i386/amd64. So I suspect you need to use x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 29, 2019)

I thinks that this driver is valid for intel plataform and not powerpc.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 29, 2019)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv is availaible for powerpc64 alright:

https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:powerpc64/quarterly/All/ xf86-video-nv-2.1.21_3.txz


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 29, 2019)

In the "xorg.conf.new" file for this computer the driver put "modesetting" change it to scfb?
In the place monitor..what I put in?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't use an xorg.conf file, instead use the example in the handbook chapter 5.4.5. Video Cards - "Setting the Video Driver in a File". If you have installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv, create file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nv.conf, set

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "nv"
EndSection
```
If you want to use the "scfb" driver, set it instead of "nv" ( for completeness rename the file in driver-scfb.conf).

If xorg won't come up, post /var/logs/Xorg.0.log.


Miguel Angel said:


> In the place monitor..what I put in?


Don't use xorg.conf.new. The monitor doesn't need necessarily a configuration, if the monitor needs configuration or for input devices configuration read the corresponding chapter in the handbook I linked.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 29, 2019)

(EE) no screens found (EE)Fatal server error
Xinit:giving up
Xinit: unable to connect to X server:connection refused
Xinit:server error

Exactly than others drivers.The only driver that intent to load the GUI is scfb, but the scfb driver say....scfb palette 0........every time.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 30, 2019)

First please install misc/pastebinit.

We have asumed the iMac G5 (A1076) has an NVIDIA card, a GeForce FX 5200 to be exact, but there are two models with the same model number, one with said graphic chip,  the other with an ATI Radeon 9600.

Please run `pciconf -lv | grep -B 3 display | pastebinit` and post the URL, to make sure we are dealing with the right graphic card.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 30, 2019)

I am sure that it's the 160 GB of hard disk andb 1.8 Gz and 256mb RAM.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2019)

Don't guess, just use the command T-Daemon showed you.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 31, 2019)

root - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 31, 2019)

I have reinstalled everything and now when I startx I get 3 empty windows open and a window with an analog clock with the updated time. When leaving this environment (alt+control+F7) I get scfb palette = 0 (as before). Otherwise, I have the same problems of before.
I have seen this problem so characteristic in another forum partner but has marked it as solved without getting it.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 31, 2019)

Pics.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 31, 2019)

When you call up `startx` without making a .xinitrc file FreeBSD uses `twm` as the default.
That is what your first screen is showing. twm(1). Tab Window Manager.
A very basic WM with 3 terminal window panes and xclock.

I can't speak to your video problem for PPC.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 31, 2019)

After you have started xorg with `startx`, execute command `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit` from inside one of the xterm windows. 

If the fonts are to small to read, press control + right klick with the mouse in one of the xterm windows, choose from the menu "VT Fonts" "Huge" or execute the command from a virtual console (alt+control+F7),  post the pastebin URL.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Aug 31, 2019)

Possible Spam Detected
					






					pastebin.com


----------



## Miguel Angel (Sep 1, 2019)

In pdf.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 1, 2019)

Try starting xorg with `xinit --depth 16` and `xinit --depth 24`. See if it makes a difference.

Inspecting Xorg.0.log you sent, you don't use a driver configuration, starting X with the build-in configuration, which chooses the scfb driver. Have you been unsuccessful with the nv(4) driver? According to the man page the NV34 chip is supported.

Have you tried the vesa driver? 

I suggest try the nv driver again and send the Xorg.0.log file with pastebinit. Same with the vesa driver.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Sep 1, 2019)

But my device is NV34M not NV34.
NV34M and NV34 ,are the same?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 2, 2019)

Miguel Angel said:


> ... my device is NV34M not NV34.


Right. I recalled the chip model as NV34 and didn't bother to countercheck, sorry. Did the --depth option make any difference? I'm not sure what else to suggest. If nobody else from the forum has a suggestion, you could ask in the freebsd-x11 mailing list, maybe they can help. If you ask link to this thread.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Sep 2, 2019)

Now I have not the computer near.I can't put the command for this reason.
In a few days l will do ALL the tests.
I have commented on the mather in the freebsd-x11 mailing list.
On the other hand.....
I think imac g5 (A1076) has not BIOS = NO option Vesa posible.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Sep 6, 2019)

miguel - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com


----------



## Miguel Angel (Sep 6, 2019)

miguel - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com


----------



## Miguel Angel (Sep 6, 2019)

miguel - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com


----------

